# Did Legolas fight in the Battle of Five Armies?



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 29, 2002)

*Did Legolas fight in the battle of the 5 armies?*

High Yáll does anyone know if Legolas fought in the battle of the 5 armies it is just a little thing i haven't picked up from anywhere i haven't noticed anything in any of the books i read. Holla. [email protected]


----------



## Ståle (Jan 30, 2002)

While there is no definite statement that he did in fact fight, there's certainly a possibility he did so. Then again, his father was there, so maybe he remained behind so that both of them wouldn't get killed and thus obliterate the royal line.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 30, 2002)

Yeah i've not heard anywhere in the books i've read about the people (elves) in the battle of the 5 armies. I just thought they might been in His of m.e.


----------



## Glory (Feb 8, 2002)

I think he didn't but he is an elf so he maybe was there but he is not mencioned so we'll never know....


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 12, 2002)

Although there is no conclusive proof either way, I would like to think that Legolas was at the Battle of Five Armies.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *Although there is no conclusive proof either way, I would like to think that Legolas was at the Battle of Five Armies. *




Same otherwise i doubt his father would let him go on this quest with little other war experience he can hold his own 2.


----------



## imladris (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes i think so 2.
His father probably wouldn't let him go.
He was too imporrtant to lose.


----------



## katie2008 (Mar 4, 2002)

*no!!*

I think that legolass is young even for and elf. I also agree that both the father and son would not have fought in a battle... what would happen if they both died??


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: no!!*



> _Originally posted by katie2008 _
> *I think that legolass is young even for and elf. I also agree that both the father and son would not have fought in a battle... what would happen if they both died?? *





I think they would have both fought if he was OLD enough. All of Elendil's sons fought. All of the high eloves sons like Maedhros, Fingolfin and Turgon fought.


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 5, 2002)

Legolas could have been there. there is no information on his family tree so not sure if he had brothers and sisters (assume he does). Does it say if he was even the oldest son? 1543, is that info in the tale of years or elsewhere?

If Gimli was just 5 years older he would have been there. He was about 10 years younger then his cousins Fili and Kili.


----------



## imladris (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: no!!*

O.k. so maybe Legolas didn't fight in the battle but i'm sure his father did.
It was a pretty great battle and he had to lead his army into battle.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 8, 2002)

i think that it would have said if he did, but who knows.


----------



## Hanne (Apr 4, 2002)

You can never be sure because it isn't written anywere but I think he was there.He had a good age for fighting ,no?And it was a very important battle so I think everyone had to fight (ofcourse not the children and so,you know what I mean)and Legolas is certainly not the person that would stay behind!!!!


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Apr 5, 2002)

I think that he did for sure where else would he have gotten any battle exp.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 12, 2002)

I have this question:
Did Legolas fight in the Battle of Five Armies?
He was after all Thanduil's son and he probably fought as a captain of the green-elves. But he might as well be sent elsewhere on a mission. Is it mentioned anywhere?


----------



## Grond (Sep 12, 2002)

No.


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Sep 12, 2002)

Well that was concise.


----------



## Grond (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL! It was a simple question with a simple answer. There is no mention in any of the resources that I have that allude to Legolas fighting in the Battle of the Five Armies. That doesn't mean he did or that he didn't, simply that the author made no mention of it.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think Tolkien had even thought of the character Legolas yet, so there was no reason to mention him.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 12, 2002)

I agree, he had not invented Legolas but waht about afterwards? We know Tolkien, he didn't stop rewriting and reassembling the history of Middle-Earth. I'm sure that after a while, he made the same question I did, to himself. And he wrote a small article about how Legolas gloriously killed dozens of goblins with his bow and saved, say, Dain. But is it anywhere written in HOME, which I don't have?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't have HOME myself, so now I ask everyone the same question as you.


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

I think he might have been, but it does not matter because he had nothing to do with the Hobbit anyway... just his stuck up dad.

-me


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Since*

since he only mentioned legolas in the fellowship of the ring, and tolkien didn't say that he did fight in the battle, then tolkien didn't think about it, so there is no accurate answer to your question, since he is not alive anymore.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Sep 20, 2002)

I would assume he did, since he is immortal, and a wood elf of Mirkwood, and those elves did go to that War only 80 years before. Why would HE have stayed at home, except maybe to guard the stores of wine in the dungeons, and a stray dwarf or so? In fact that has to be the basis of Gimli and Legolas' initial dislike for each other. After all Gloin was one of the Dwarves unjustly held there for quite a few weeks.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 20, 2002)

i dont see why he wouldnt. Theres lots of proof in the books that the kings didnt mind sending their sons to war so why whould he keep legolas behind. Infact-I bet Legolas was one of them drunken elves!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Theoden _
> *I think he might have been, but it does not matter because he had nothing to do with the Hobbit anyway... just his stuck up dad.
> -me *



LOL! I just thought of something: Anything think that Thranduil and Thingol are alot alike?..Just wondering..


> _Originally Posted by Anamatar_*Infact-I bet Legolas was one of them drunken elves!*



I doubt he was any of the servant type elves mentioned in The Hobbit, but he was probably out in the woods running around drunk in the starlight...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 6, 2016)

Methinks PJ snooped a bit around this forum, and came across this very post.

Now that The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies was released to the masses, what does everyone think now that Legolas, (at least in the cinematic adaptation) has fought in the Battle?

I'm anxious to know.

CL


----------



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Mar 18, 2018)

Beleg Strongbow said:


> *Re: no!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It wasn't quite like that, if you recall. Originally it was just them wanting (and I actually agree with Thorin in this regard of his refusal to go along with them. A lot of good they did him continuing to run away when they begged for help three times, locking them in the brig, and then demanding a share of the treasure that they definitely didn't help to win!) to get some treasure from Thorin. Hence Thrandil or whatever his name was wasn't expecting to fight the Goblins of the Misty Mountains and the Grey Mountains. He was hoping to talk down a stubborn dwarf named Thorin Oakenshield. I doubt he even knew about Dain coming until Bilbo told him, let alone the goblins. 

It wasn't like he expected to die so why shouldn't Legolas have been there as an ambassador from Mirkwood?


----------

